# Looking for suggestions on a used sled



## 83mulligan

I've got the ice fishing bug, don't have a sled. This spring I'm going to look for something so I don't have to walk everywhere or mooch rides. Here is what I plan to use it for:

Mainly fishing. 100 to 200 miles a year. Probably 10 trips per year

I'll be hauling a portable shanty. 125 lbs. or so total weight, I'd guess

A rider on back most times

I'm looking for reliability. While I wouldn't go to saginaw bay and ride alone, I don't want to get stuck, broke down either.

Have about 2 grand in budget. Less would be better!

I'm pretty good with outboards and boat engines but know little about snowmobile engines. Point me in the right direction on what to look for and what to avoid.


----------



## ma1979

If its only gonna be a ice fishing machine get a fan cooled!!


----------



## dt7

If you look around you can find a great deal! I just bought a 97 Yamaha 600 with electric start, reverse, hand warmers, and rear rack for $800. Be patient and look beyond craigslist and ebay. I found mine simply by asking. Guy had a sled in a shop where I got sent on a service call. Struck up conversation about it and he said he just wanted rid of it... BAM... my first sled!


----------



## NittanyDoug

I'm a yamaha fan. I would look for a later 90's 2 up. Should be able to find one with electric start and reverse.


----------



## Gonda

First off, like Ma said, if it is for mainly ice fishing, get a fan cooled sled. Liquid cooled sleds need snow not to overheat. And you can certainly do some trail riding with a fan cooled sled.

I would look at something look for a 440. I would stay away from fan cooled sleds in the 550 and up range. You should be able to get a nice ice fishing sled for $1200.

Always check the compression on any sled you buy and look at the plugs when you pull them out. Any sign of aluminium on the plugs is no good. 

If the speedo doesn't work, don't buy it without checking the drive shaft bearing. 

Another thing that you can do is start it and spray ether around the block. If it speeds up the block has a crack. This one is a little tricky though depending on the seller.

You want a studded track, especially on ice.


----------



## 83mulligan

Thanks for the great suggestions. Keep them coming! Gonda, why do you say stay away from the 550 class fan models?


----------



## Gonda

They are a big engine to manage with fan cooling. I just feeling better with liquid cooling for something putting out that much HP.


----------



## dalejiw25

Read on:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=528382


----------



## 83mulligan

Okay, so after some research (and ditching the rider on the back idea as a requirement) I've come across these two as solid, reliable machines:

Polaris Indy Trail 500
Yamaha Phazers

Any additions to this list or reasons to avoid either?


----------



## Buddwiser

83mulligan said:


> Okay, so after some research (and ditching the rider on the back idea as a requirement) I've come across these two as solid, reliable machines:
> 
> Polaris Indy Trail 500
> Yamaha Phazers
> 
> Any additions to this list or reasons to avoid either?


I wouldn't ditch the 2 up idea. As the saying goes, better to have and not need then need and not have. It won't bust your budget anyhow. I have a '89 Phazer and if I had to do it all over again, I'd get another one.


----------



## 83mulligan

Buddwiser said:


> I wouldn't ditch the 2 up idea. As the saying goes, better to have and not need then need and not have. It won't bust your budget anyhow. I have a '89 Phazer and if I had to do it all over again, I'd get another one.


Dennis, yes, I didn't phrase that right. If I can find one in my budget then yes. There are just alot fewer around it seems. Would be my preference.


----------



## dalejiw25

83mulligan said:


> Dennis, yes, I didn't phrase that right. If I can find one in my budget then yes. There are just alot fewer around it seems. Would be my preference.


Ya aint lookin hard enough. I just found six Phazers, ranging in price from $750-$1250 on CL, in 22 seconds. Now go out there and get you one. No more lame-ass excuses.


----------



## 83mulligan

dalejiw25 said:


> Ya aint lookin hard enough. I just found six Phazers, ranging in price from $750-$1250 on CL, in 22 seconds. Now go out there and get you one. No more lame-ass excuses.



We were talking about 2 ups not phazers


----------



## NittanyDoug

You would want to find a Venture. Phazer motor in a 2-up chassis.


----------



## NittanyDoug

I don't recall what year they went from being fan cooled to liquid cooled though.


----------



## swampbuck

NittanyDoug said:


> You would want to find a Venture. Phazer motor in a 2-up chassis.



And reverse, although you could put a venture chain case on a phazer of you wanted it.

You should also add Arctic cat Jag's and Panthers to your list. The Cat 440 fan is a great engine.


----------



## 83mulligan

swampbuck said:


> And reverse, although you could put a venture chain case on a phazer of you wanted it.
> 
> You should also add Arctic cat Jag's and Panthers to your list. The Cat 440 fan is a great engine.


Thanks, Swampbuck. I'll add the cats to my list of ones to watch for. Don't have the money to pull the trigger yet, but I'm researching and looking. I agree, reverse would be awful nice.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter

Look for a Ski Doo Tundra or Grand Touring. Impossible to beat for an ice fishing sled.


----------



## Elkidmino

Spraying ether or starting fluid around the case won't tell you if the case is cracked (rare), it'll tell you if the crankcase seals are old, leaking and cracked. They can be replaced with a some effort and I do them as peace of mind when a guy says: "The carbs just need to be cleaned." Generally, the PTO (clutch) side seal is the first to go on sleds that sit for long period of time or have mileage over 3k. 

I own an 94 Polaris Indy Trail 500 and use it for ice fishing with a buddy and love it. I recommend finding a sled with studs in the track and new carbides under the ski's. I don't have studs, but I do have new carbides and it gets around great except on glare ice. Any packed or blown snow on the ice and it'll go just fine. 

My buddy runs a 92 Artic Cat Cougar 2-up with the 440 and it's a luxury machine compared to the Indy. He tows a clam 5600 shanty, auger, spud, bait buckets, and tackle buckets on a homemade sled built from old ski's and it does great. He doesn't have studs either. 

At a minimum, find a sled with studs, hand warmers and install new carbides if need be. A new drive-belt makes a world of difference too. Electric start and reverse would go on the luxury list. 

Good luck!


----------



## ma1979

I run a 1990 ski-doo safari with a 400 fan cooled. Its a nice sled but its HEAVY and ski-doo used a off sized track for them and nobody makes a track for it anymore. I've called all over and have been told good luck. Best bet is a used track. Just wanted to give my input on this sled in case you find one. I've also been told that they use to make a adapter kit to be able to use a normal size track but they don't make that anymore either.


----------



## 2508speed

NittanyDoug said:


> You would want to find a Venture. Phazer motor in a 2-up chassis.


There's a real nice one on E-Bay right now $1350.00 buy it now. Fan cooled 1400 miles. It's in Pennsylvania though. Guy said he'd work with you on shipping. 2 more days is listing.


----------



## dalejiw25

:yikes: Seriously, I wouldn't buy anything sight-unseen. That's just freakin Stupid !!!


----------



## dalejiw25

http://toledo.craigslist.org/snw/4870743166.html

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/snw/4875211693.html

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/snw/4860650119.html

http://toledo.craigslist.org/snw/4869227976.html


----------



## dalejiw25

Take the extra $300-$500 you'd spend on shipping and put it towards a machine that's 1 or 2 years newer. Buy local, Go "kick the tires" and know what ya got.
JMO


----------



## 2508speed

dalejiw25 said:


> http://toledo.craigslist.org/snw/4870743166.html
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/snw/4875211693.html
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/snw/4860650119.html
> 
> http://toledo.craigslist.org/snw/4869227976.html


None of these are Venture 2 up fan cooled with reverse Yamahas. I was just showing the guy what he mentioned. It's gone now anyway. Someone got a beautiful low mile machine for an affordable price. Sometimes the hunt is better than the kill. Pennsylvania aint that far away.


----------



## 83mulligan

Thanks for all the tips guys. I saw those ones on cl dalejiw25. I look quite a bit. Probably a month or two away from making a purchase. The legend I don't believe is a 2 up. I could be wrong, but I think he just put a backrest on it????. The one from shelby for a grand is a little high i think for the work that needs to go into the rusted out areas. And it does not have reverse. But I like it enough to look twice and ask the owner a couple questions. The other is liquid cooled which I'm going to stay away from. I'd drive to pa for the right deal. I'd rather buy it here, though, so I can have a mechanic go with me and check it over. Keep them coming guys, I appreciate the education and suggestions I'm getting.


----------



## 2508speed

83mulligan said:


> Thanks for all the tips guys. I saw those ones on cl dalejiw25. I look quite a bit. Probably a month or two away from making a purchase. The legend I don't believe is a 2 up. I could be wrong, but I think he just put a backrest on it????. The one from shelby for a grand is a little high i think for the work that needs to go into the rusted out areas. And it does not have reverse. But I like it enough to look twice and ask the owner a couple questions. The other is liquid cooled which I'm going to stay away from. I'd drive to pa for the right deal. I'd rather buy it here, though, so I can have a mechanic go with me and check it over. Keep them coming guys, I appreciate the education and suggestions I'm getting.


The Legend is not far from me. Looks real nice, but you're right it's not a 2 up! He has another two up liquid for sale too. If you could live with a 1 person sled the 380 looks pretty nice in the pics. I have not seen it in person. I think it would be a nice sled for about 1500-1700. Maybe he needs the money. Keep his number and call him in a month. If you talk with him, I could take a look at it and give you my unprofessional opinion! Make sure they are recent pics if you call him.


----------



## 2508speed

Myself, I like the single carb Yamahas and Cats. Yamaha 1st. Phasers are twin carb. SRV and XLV Yamahas are single carb, but do not have reverse. Keep looking. You'll find one.


----------



## 2508speed

Another good sled is the old Yamaha 250 and 300 Enticers. No reverse and single seaters though. You might find two of them within your budget. Man it's easy shopping for someone! lol


----------



## 2508speed

If you happen to come across an old Yamaha VK 540 and pass on it, let me know! I missed out on one 2 years ago on Ebay. It was in Indiana. My sniping limit got outbid by 40.00.


----------



## Fishnmachine

I have a 95 puma 340 fan that i paid 800 for many years ago and it only had 900 miles never on a trailer it looked showroom new. I have had that sled on way remote trips in northern Ontario and Michigan it is rock solid. A 340 may be a little small for your needs though?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 83mulligan

Fishnmachine said:


> I have a 95 puma 340 fan that i paid 800 for many years ago and it only had 900 miles never on a trailer it looked showroom new. I have had that sled on way remote trips in northern Ontario and Michigan it is rock solid. A 340 may be a little small for your needs though?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I think a 340 would be fine for my needs. I'm just looking for something to run 15 to 20 mph and haul a shanty in and out.


----------



## 83mulligan

2508speed said:


> The Legend is not far from me. Looks real nice, but you're right it's not a 2 up! He has another two up liquid for sale too. If you could live with a 1 person sled the 380 looks pretty nice in the pics. I have not seen it in person. I think it would be a nice sled for about 1500-1700. Maybe he needs the money. Keep his number and call him in a month. If you talk with him, I could take a look at it and give you my unprofessional opinion! Make sure they are recent pics if you call him.


I'll keep it in mind and post up whatever i find in this thread. I'm really gonna look for a 2 up though. Its hard enough to find someone to ice fish with around here, let alone someone that wants to go and has their own sled. And I sure as hell don't want two sleds of my own, lol. At least not before my boys get older.


----------



## yooperkenny

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> Look for a Ski Doo Tundra or Grand Touring. Impossible to beat for an ice fishing sled.


Agreed....if you can find one that is

'98 SkiDoo Tundra R works for me up here for ice fishing local lakes/LBDN or the occasional run in to camp. What's nice is that the sled weighs less than 400 lbs so one guy can usually scoot it around enough to free it up if you get buried in deep snow or slush.

Almost jumped to a newer Yamaha Bravo recently - had to decide whether to spend some $ rebuilding the rusted tunnel on my Tundra or move on. A local welder helped me out and I'm set for years now. The Bravo didn't have reverse which weighed into the decision, but they have a great reputation.

Good Luck!


----------



## UNCLE AL

another thought about options are studs, another nice to have, but not needed item. I just sold a sled that had fuel injection and was having issues with it starting, it was a 96, it would run great when it started but after being stranded out on the bay I got rid of it. the day I was stranded I got towed in by a sled with a 440 engine, 2up no studs, 2 200lb'ers on it and my sled in tow, and he never spun the track pulling me in 2 miles on glare ice. I was impressed. Good luck on your search


----------



## Jimbo 09

We run a skidoo formula sl. Fan cooled with plenty of power for towing gear. The are usually found for under 1000


----------

